# Smartphone Chrony Video Test



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I downloaded the Smartphone Chrony app as described in this thread and finally had a chance to test it out today. Setting up the measurements and ammo stats wasn't all that difficult. I set up a piece of paper to shoot through to serve as the "muzzle" since the app is for airguns and slingshots are too quiet to register on the sound meter.

The minimum "muzzle to target" distance is 15' (180"), I set mine up at 190" and put the phone on a tripod right in the middle and 12" off the path of the ammo. I'm happy with the results I got. The fps measurement I got was right in line with what I expected. I hope we get this approved for the SSF Speed Freaks Club, I need more badges!


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thats looking nice and easy to use.

hope that someone with a chrony test it soon and makes a vid.

and thank you for upload this.

greetings geko


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I tested my 5/8" steel+ 8-strand 2040 setup over this chrony. I shot four shots over it, each one was between 145-150fps and around 12ft/lb of energy 

If I get the house to myself again sometime I'll test it in warmer conditions.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi MJ, this seems to be really promising. I bought the full version of the app and it has a lot more features like unlimited shot strings and graphs which show your results. It also comes with a pellet database with a lot of entries but sadly you haven't the option to add ammo yourself. This would be a real cool feature to add various types of ammo one is shooting like steel balls, lead balls or marbles with its specific weight. I emailed the author of the app if can build in such a feature or knows a workaround. No answer so far :/ I also hope if someone with a chrony will do tests for comparison soon.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Great testing MJ. I just paid £100 for my shooting chrony and tbh its a nightmare getting the lighting correct.... If someone could validate the accuracy of the measurements I may be E baying my chrony...as you stated 202FPS is right in the ballpark...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

I've been messing with this quite alot today and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking to get a new phone anyway 

Thats such a cool app

Cheers

AL


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

M_J said:


> I downloaded the Smartphone Chrony app as described in this thread and finally had a chance to test it out today. Setting up the measurements and ammo stats wasn't all that difficult. I set up a piece of paper to shoot through to serve as the "muzzle" since the app is for airguns and slingshots are too quiet to register on the sound meter.
> 
> The minimum "muzzle to target" distance is 15' (180"), I set mine up at 190" and put the phone on a tripod right in the middle and 12" off the path of the ammo. I'm happy with the results I got. The fps measurement I got was right in line with what I expected. I hope we get this approved for the SSF Speed Freaks Club, I need more badges!


I'm hoping someone with a Chrony will test this app. I have the Apple app on my iPod Touch and as soon as I get over the feeling on imminent death created by my annual bout with pollen, I will test it. If I can pry my wife's Samsung Phone out of her hand for an hour or so, I'll test this app as well. So far, it looks good.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

For those who are seeking other ways, my setup for a while has being my camera to capture audio and Audacity to find out the traveling time ... a little bit more cumbersome but effective ... maybe all of you knows this method ...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for this MJ. Now all we need is someone with a chrony to verify with a phone. Alas, I have the chrony but not the phone.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> Great testing MJ. I just paid £100 for my shooting chrony and tbh its a nightmare getting the lighting correct.... If someone could validate the accuracy of the measurements I may be E baying my chrony...as you stated 202FPS is right in the ballpark...


use it outdoors or use incandescent or LED lighting, as fluorescent lighting distorts the readings on the chrony. hope this solves your issues.

cheers, remco


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice. Kinda makes me wanna get one of these smart-phones now. Good work M_J.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got the full version	, you can put custom weight in grams or grains,
Also, there is a spot for custom ammo. Maybe there are diff versions of this app.
The only thing that sucks is it wont pick up on the release sound,
Mj, have you tried ttf? Its a little louder. Sadly, i wont be able to use mine till spring,
But i think it was 4 dollars well spent!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Its 30 below up here!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I downloaded this pic, but the "start monitoring" button doesn't seem to work? Maybe I need to resize it?

I am sure someone else will try this before I get a chance, but that won't stop me from making a video of the app and chrony comparison... if all pans out, I think this would also be a great way to ensure, from time to time, if ones chrony is still in working order.

LGD


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

adarondack kyle said:


> I just got the full version , you can put custom weight in grams or grains,
> Also, there is a spot for custom ammo. Maybe there are diff versions of this app.
> The only thing that sucks is it wont pick up on the release sound,
> Mj, have you tried ttf? Its a little louder. Sadly, i wont be able to use mine till spring,
> But i think it was 4 dollars well spent!!


I have also the full version and I got the spot for custom ammo too. But I can only use one entry all the time. It would be way better if you could add several different entries to the database like different sized balls.



lightgeoduck said:


> CCL1.jpg
> 
> I downloaded this pic, but the "start monitoring" button doesn't seem to work? Maybe I need to resize it?
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to your video test, LGD! Always watching your vids and like them a lot. Hmm I don't get what you mean with "button not working" and "resizing" though.


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

When old technology meets new tech something is bound to happen!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

adarondack kyle said:


> I just got the full version , you can put custom weight in grams or grains,
> Also, there is a spot for custom ammo. Maybe there are diff versions of this app.
> The only thing that sucks is it wont pick up on the release sound,
> Mj, have you tried ttf? Its a little louder. Sadly, i wont be able to use mine till spring,
> But i think it was 4 dollars well spent!!


I think the only way for a slingshot to register is to shoot through one piece of paper at your end and into a target. I was using printer paper but I suspect that newspaper would work as well and not have any chance of distorting the results since it's thinner.

Maybe it would make a loud enough noise on release if you used super-handslappy bands  "<SMACK!> OUCH!"


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Bill Hayes just did a comparison on his channel, not spot on but within reasonable peecentage...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good to see!

I saw someone say that the optimum setup is to have the phone as close to halfway between the "muzzle" and the target as possible, but don't quote me.

The first couple shots were pretty effectively spot on and the third was a bit of an outlier. I had that happen in my tests too. I was sure that it was registering too fast but didn't have a chrony to compare it. I think the main thing is that if you do everything the same (bands, draw and ammo) over three shots you should get consistent results.

I'm feeling more and more positive about the smartphone chrony!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Possibly the reason the phony (lol) registers slightly faster is because the shot is well into flight before the bands snap is registered? As bill said the sound is from the bands returning after the shot has released...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought about that too, Ben. I think I'm going to stick with the shooting through paper way of getting a "muzzle report " because trying to use band noise introduces a lot of variables.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I would like to play with this APP as well but I am only finding 2 on Apples Marketplace. One is for archery and the other is for airsoft. Is anyone using there IPHONE for this? And if so whats the name of the app. Thanks


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

M_J said:


> I thought about that too, Ben. I think I'm going to stick with the shooting through paper way of getting a "muzzle report " because trying to use band noise introduces a lot of variables.


I'd agree there mate, once again we need to compare this method against a chrony........Bill.........


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

NoobShooter said:


> I would like to play with this APP as well but I am only finding 2 on Apples Marketplace. One is for archery and the other is for airsoft. Is anyone using there IPHONE for this? And if so whats the name of the app. Thanks


Don't waste your time and money on these apps. It IS possible to get readings that agree with the Chrony, but unless you have a Crony to compare, you will never know if the speed registered is even close. I've just finished testing them and readings were very inconsistent. I tried with paper to make a sound and without paper. I tried placing the iPod halfway between and at point of shot. Nothing I tried worked. I can't even get these apps to work with my Red Ryder BB gun.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, just got back from the backyard and some test shots with my wife's Android and the Chrono Connect app. This app works. I did not measure distance to the exact inch, but am very close to 10 yards to target. Measurements between the app and my Chrony were within 5% on every shot. I believe that, properly set up, this app is accurate enough for SSG 300 Club qualification.

I would very much appreciate it if someone, preferably with a Chrony, would write up a tutorial on how to properly set this up. I can't keep my wife's phone long enough to do a proper tutorial. As soon as we have a decent tutorial available, we can start accepting these for SSF 300 Club. Don't forget to read and comply with the rules.


----------

